# TW Rome 2 Abstürze in der Schlacht



## S!lent dob (31. Oktober 2015)

*TW Rome 2 Abstürze in der Schlacht*

Servus miteinander,
nachdem das Spiel ja nun mittlerweile 2 Winter auf dem Buckel hat, dachte ich eigentlich es wäre "fertig" und Bugfrei. Tja, denkste.

Nachdem es mir erst bei jedlicher Gelegenheit abgestürzt ist hab ich die weiten des Netzes bemüht und dort den Tip gefunden die DX Dateien neu zu installieren. Auf Fehler hab ich Steam ebenfalls prüfen lassen genauso wie die Rome 2 Ordner unter Benutzer zu löschen.
Das brachte auch in der Kampagnenkarte endlich stabilität, aber eine Schlacht manuel zu führen ist nach wie vor undenkbar/unspielbar, das gesamte System hängt sich auf und startet wieder ab Bios neu 

Ich nutze den neuesten Cata Beta Treiber mit in der Signatur aufgeführten HW, Temperatur Probleme sind ausgeschlossen, das System friert eher.

Gibt es irgendwo eine brauchbare Lösung oder gehöre ich zu den "2%" wo das Spiel nicht funktioniert?
Wenn ja, kann ich den unfertigen Bullshit wenigstens wieder zurückgeben?

Ich hoffe ihr habt einen Tip für mich


----------



## Rolk (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TW Rome 2 Abstürze in der Schlacht*

Bei mir war Rome 2 in den Schlachten sehr empfindlich was GPU-oc angeht. Wenn ich mir deine 1200MHz GPU Takt ansehe liegt es vielleicht daran? 

Abgesehen von instabielem oc kann ich in dem Spiel leider  keine Abstürze provozieren.


----------



## S!lent dob (2. November 2015)

*AW: TW Rome 2 Abstürze in der Schlacht*

Son Schit,
in allen anderen Spielen läuft das problemlos. Grml, werds dann mal mit Standardt 1100Mhz testen, schonmal danke für die Rückmeldung!!


----------



## jkox11 (2. November 2015)

*AW: TW Rome 2 Abstürze in der Schlacht*

Habe auch keine Probleme damit. Bei hohem OC hatte ich aber auch Abstürze, schon in der Kampagnenkarte. Einfach runtergeregelt und das Spiel läuft paletti.


----------



## S!lent dob (2. November 2015)

*AW: TW Rome 2 Abstürze in der Schlacht*

Wenn es wirklich so simpel wird wärs ja toll, auch dir Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## S!lent dob (4. November 2015)

*AW: TW Rome 2 Abstürze in der Schlacht*

So, Graka OC scheint nicht der Übeltäter zu sein, selbst mit UC (10Mhz, GPU und VRam) stürtzt es mir nach spätestens 2 Minuten ab. Der Ton friert ca. 1 Sekunde lang an, dann wird alles schwarz und der PC startet neu 

Temperatur Graka: 62°, Temperatur CPU 48°

Der Benchmark macht interresanterweiße überhaubt keine Probleme.

Werde heut abend mal die CPU runtertakten erneut testen.

Kein anderes Spiel hat damit auch nur ansatzweise Probleme, nur Rome II, top Spiel würd ich mal sagen  und so schön zuende entwickelt  und damit fehlerfrei


----------



## jkox11 (4. November 2015)

*AW: TW Rome 2 Abstürze in der Schlacht*

Das ist sehr schade, ich habe viel Spaß damit  

Stürzt das Spiel an einer bestimmten Stelle immer ab oder passiert es zufällig?


----------



## S!lent dob (4. November 2015)

*AW: TW Rome 2 Abstürze in der Schlacht*

Einzig und allein jede Schlachtdarstellung stürtzt ab, zu nicht nachvollziehbaren Zeitpunkten. Mal nach 10 Sekunden, mal nach 5 Minuten.
Alles andere flutsch einwandfrei, wie Dünnpfiff durchn Vaselinepo


----------



## S!lent dob (5. November 2015)

*AW: TW Rome 2 Abstürze in der Schlacht*

Höhöhö, das Problem scheint gelöst, überaschenderweiße nicht durch zurücknehmen des OC sondern durch denCMD Befehl "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true"
Im Bios war/ist HPET eingeschaltet, Win schien in diesem Falle ein Problem damit zu haben


----------

